# 5 Aug 2015:  Gabriel Comeau, 161 CK Beveridge Air Cadets, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (6 Aug 2015)

Condolences to family, colleagues & friends ....

This, from The Canadian Press:


> Military police are investigating the sudden death of a 13-year-old air cadet after he fell ill at a Nova Scotia military base.
> 
> Capt. Liam Mather, a spokesman for cadets in Atlantic Canada, says Gabriel Comeau of Saint John, N.B., fell ill Tuesday afternoon in his accommodations at 14 Wing at Canadian Forces Base Greenwood.
> 
> ...



This, from the Chief Reserves and Cadets:


> “I was deeply saddened to hear of the death of 13-year-old Saint John Air Cadet Gabriel Comeau who was attending a three week course at the Greenwood Cadet Training Centre. I have been told by those close to him that Gabriel loved being a part of Air Cadets and he was so happy when he finally reached the age of 12 that he could sign up and be with his two older brothers to share the experience of Air Cadets together.
> 
> “Our summer training program involves thousands of Canadian youth ages 12 - 18 who are offered a very wide range of experiences and opportunities and we take the responsibility to protect the young people in our care very seriously. As is our practice in the event of any serious incident an investigation is underway.
> 
> ...


Link to 161 CK Beveridge Air Cadets squadron Facebook page here.


----------



## my72jeep (6 Aug 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Blake Castelein (8 Aug 2015)

Rest in peace from your fellow cadets at HMCS Quadra. This is very saddening.


----------

